# loiro - louro



## Encolpius

what is the difference between those two words? thanks a lot.


----------



## Vanda

None. It is a matter of usage. Some people say loiro, some say louro. We had a discussion in here about this usage. I'll look for it.

I don't know if you can read Pt, but here it is.


----------



## nbr

This might be a silly comment, but louro is also the name of a bird, like a parrot.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

nbr said:


> This might be a silly comment, but louro is also the name of a bird, like a parrot.



Louro também pode ser (Louro also can be):
Folha de loureiro. S. m. pl. Triunfos, glórias, honras, lauréis.


----------



## Vin Raven

Vanda said:


> None. It is a matter of usage. Some people say loiro, some say louro. We had a discussion in here about this usage. I'll look for it.
> 
> I don't know if you can read Pt, but here it is.



Which, summed up, means that regardless of how anyone spells it, most may very well tend to pronounce "_louro _and _loura_" as "_lôro _and _lôra_".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vin Raven said:


> Which, summed up, means that regardless of how anyone spells it, most may very well tend to pronounce "_louro _and _loura_" as "_lôro _and _lôra_".



Correct.


----------



## jazyk

I say and write _loiro_.


----------



## Denis555

O ditongo /ou/ está se tornado /ô/ no *português brasileiro*, se já não se tornou! Na prática o /u/ não é mais pronunciado. Eu sou até a favor que se mude a ortografia para “o” e para o final dos verbos “ô” ex.: “ele amô, cantô, chorô, MAS TAMBÉM eu sô, eu vô, eu tô”. Interessantemente esse /o/ tônico foneticamente está próximo ao espanhol. Ex.: 
LOCO(louco), OTRO(outro), ORO(ouro), POCO(pouco), LORO(louro, ave), ÉL AMÓ(ele amou), ÉL CANTÓ(ele cantou), etc.

*Louro* é pode ser usado para papagaio e pessoa. 
No entanto, eu diria “loiro,loira” para pessoa.
E pra relaxar um “poco”!
Como não tem nenhuma _loira burra_ aqui, então aí vão umas piadinhas de loira *burra*!

*A Aposta*

A loira e a morena estão assistindo ao telejornal quando aparece na TV um homem no telhado de um prédio ameaçando se jogar.
Morena: - Aposto 50 reais que ele vai pular.
Loira: - Certo. Eu aposto 50 reais que ele não vai pular.
Morena: - Apostado!
Dali a uns minutos, o homem solenemente se espatifa na calçada.
Loira: - Ok, você ganhou. Tome os seus 50 reais.
Morena: - Ah, deixa pra lá. Eu não posso aceitar o seu dinheiro. É que eu tinha visto essa matéria hoje de manhã e já sabia que ele ia pular. Desculpe.
Loira: Tá bom, tá bom, confesso! Eu também fui desonesta com você. Eu tinha visto o jornal hoje de manhã.
Morena: Mas então por que você apostou?
Loira: Bom, eu não imaginei que ele seria tão estúpido de pular de novo!...


*A Loira na Balada*

A loira fenomenal estava em uma badalada casa noturna com algumas amigas. Depois de dançar uma boa parte da noite e beijar uma boa parte dos homens, ela resolve ir ao banheiro mas não tem a mínima idéia de onde fica. Até que, para sorte da loira, um barman passa pela pista e ela imediatamente pergunta, no ouvido dele:
- Onde é o banheiro?
O barman responde, apressado:
- Do outro lado...
Então a loira sorri, se aproxima do outro ouvido dele e pergunta:
- Onde é o banheiro?


*And one DUMB BLONDE JOKE in English!:*
Q: Did you hear about the blonde who attempted to drive to EuroDisney?
A: She saw a sign saying: _"EuroDisney Left"_ so she went home.


----------



## Sonhadora

Olá!
Gostaria de saber qual ditongo ocorre mais frequentemente em palavras tipo "louro, louça", etc? Sei que ambas as variantes são usadas, mas fiquei curiosa por saber qual das duas ocorre com maior frequência tanto em Portugal quanto no Brasil.
Muito grata


----------



## LuizLeitao

No caso de louça, no Brasil, escreve-se sempre "louça", jamais "loiça". Já tratando-se de loura, é comum dizer "loira", que é como eu pronuncio a palavra (muitas vezes "lôra"). Entretanto, a grafia loura aparece mais frequentemente em embalagens de xampus, e outros textos. Eu mesmo escrevo sempre loura.


----------



## patriota

Escrevo e digo loiro(a).


----------



## snoopy82

Em relação a Portugal, o uso do ditongo "ou" é mais característico do Norte, sendo que no centro e sul é mais usado "oi".


----------



## Rhetorica

Eu digo e escrevo "l*oi*ro", mas "bes*ou*ro", "*ou*ro". Digo "*oi*ço" e "l*oi*ça" mas escrevo "*ou*ço" e "l*ou*ça". Digo "t*ou*ro" mas ouço (_oi_ço  ) muitas vezes "t*oi*ro". Não sei dizer se há uma clara divisão territorial entre "zona _ou_" e "zona _oi_". Sou da região Oeste, já agora.


----------



## Sonhadora

Obrigada! Fiquei na dúvida porque ouvi dizer (foi um falante nativo que mo disse) que o ditongo _*"OU"*_ (tratava-se de "louça", mas disseram-me que a tendência era comum para todos os casos) _*já caiu em desuso*_!! Mas pelo que entendo agora, é um tanto exagerado, não é?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, pelos comentários atuais e da discussão anterior já existente, você pode ver que independe da idade e da região ou país onde a pessoa mora, dizemos tanto loira quanto loura.


----------



## Rhetorica

Sonhadora said:


> Obrigada! Fiquei na dúvida porque ouvi dizer (foi um falante nativo que mo disse) que o ditongo _*"OU"*_ (tratava-se de "louça", mas disseram-me que a tendência era comum para todos os casos) _*já caiu em desuso*_!! Mas pelo que entendo agora, é um tanto exagerado, não é?


A tendência natural é essa: as palavras _c*ou*sa_, _d*ou*s_, _*ou*to_, _n*ou*te_ já há muito caíram em desuso, e hoje em dia praticamente todos dizem e escrevem _c*oi*sa_, _d*oi*s_, _*oi*to_, _n*oi*te_. Mas actualmente, em que a tendência natural da língua é contrariada pela instrução e a erudição, diria que é difícil fazer afirmações peremptórias acerca da sua evolução a curto-médio prazo.


----------



## Sonhadora

Rhetorica said:


> A tendência natural é essa: as palavras _c*ou*sa_, _d*ou*s_, _*ou*to_, _n*ou*te_ já há muito caíram em desuso, e hoje em dia praticamente todos dizem e escrevem _c*oi*sa_, _d*oi*s_, _*oi*to_, _n*oi*te_.



Claro, não há dúvida acerca dos exemplos citados, mas parece que esta tendência ainda não afetou tão radicalmente as palavras como "louça", etc. Acho que nestes casos a optação por um ou outro ditongo não tem nada a ver com a erudição, sendo ambas as variantes ativamente usadas por todas as camadas da população, não é?


----------



## Vanda

Algumas palavras foram já cristalizadas em suas formas: louça, ouro (Brasil), outras ainda estão procurando o caminho a seguir. Só o tempo dirá qual das formas vingará.


----------



## englishmania

snoopy82 said:


> Em relação a Portugal, o uso do ditongo "ou" é mais característico do Norte, sendo que no centro e sul é mais usado "oi".



Normalmente, sim, (touro / toiro), mas neste caso parece-me que é ao contrário. Sou do norte e digo loiro.


----------



## Sonhadora

englishmania said:


> Normalmente, sim, (touro / toiro), mas neste caso parece-me que é ao contrário. Sou do norte e digo loiro.



E como se diz "louça" lá no norte?


----------



## englishmania

Sonhadora said:


> E como se diz "louça" lá no norte?



Acho que se diz mais louça.


----------



## LuizLeitao

Lembro que, no Brasil, "*loira gelada*" é uma gíria  para cerveja — gelada, claro.


----------



## Outsider

Sonhadora said:


> Obrigada! Fiquei na dúvida porque ouvi dizer (foi um falante nativo que mo disse) que o ditongo _*"OU"*_ (tratava-se de "louça", mas disseram-me que a tendência era comum para todos os casos) _*já caiu em desuso*_!! Mas pelo que entendo agora, é um tanto exagerado, não é?


Completamente falso. Há um par de palavras em que "ou" passou definitivamente a "oi", como "cousa/coisa"; mas _mais_ palavras em que "ou" alterna ainda hoje com "oi", e nem sempre o segundo ditongo é o mais comum. Existem também _muitas_ palavras só com "ou".

Concordo com a Rhetorica a respeito da distribuição dos dois ditongos: não há um padrão regional claro. É muito individual. Aliás, para algumas destas palavras com variante em "ou" e variante em "oi" a mesma pessoa pode oscilar entre ambas. Por exemplo, estou convencido de que tão facilmente digo "oiço" quanto "ouço", ou "loiça" quanto "louça". Mas depende das palavras: digo sempre "louro" e "ouro"...


----------



## Rhetorica

LuizLeitao said:


> Lembro que, no Brasil, "*loira gelada*" é uma gíria  para cerveja — gelada, claro.



Por cá também!


----------

